# Another Japanese flower garden - this time irises



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 27, 2017)

This is a large pool garden full of the native water iris, I. ensata. Please enjoy.

Water Iris Garden in Japan


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh yes.... I enjoy!!!! Are they grown in pots? I think I see plastic rims. They are staked too... Give me ideas about how to make a display in our pool


----------



## abax (Jun 27, 2017)

Japanese gardeners have developed such perfection in
their gardens. These iris are only semi-hardy here, but
I love the gorgeous colors and shapes...and the Koi.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you, Tom!
It is amazing to see!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 28, 2017)

Tom, do you know the name of the puple and white variety on the top right of your picture?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 28, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> Tom, do you know the name of the puple and white variety on the top right of your picture?



I think that one is 'Yamesugata', from the Higo group of cultivars. You can read more about them at this article: I. enstata at Dazaifu Tenmangu Shrine. As with all Japanese plants the naming is complicated, and some of these plants go back hundreds of years.

These are growing in cement cylinders, though I don't know what substrate they're in. The clumps are held up by a little mesh rope strung around the clump to keep the stems vertical. There's a good amount of maintenance on these during flowering to keep them pretty.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 28, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> Gorgeous!



I echo that.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 29, 2017)

Is there a website that has a good primer on the 4 different types? Thanks for labeling your photos as being in the Edo, Higo, Ise and Nagai group.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 29, 2017)

This gives a pretty good overview of the Japanese types, minus the Nagai group:
http://mtpleasantiris.com/about-us/articles-by-chad-harris/iris-ensata-a-species


----------

